# are these stock springs?



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

In the middle of a rear axle project, and dropped my springs out to find this (see pic)... Not sure if someone got handy with a torch or what. The car has a nice stance, and even sits up a little in the rear, so I assume these are not the original springs. They stand 17.25" high with 6 coils. Can anyone confirm if these look like stock GTO springs?

My plan was to replace these, but dont want to mess up the current stance either... 

Thanks!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Obviously, you need to get rid of those. 

I needed to raise the back of my '67 slightly, so I installed a pair of springs from a Lemans Wagon. Sat it up around an inch and a half, or so, from my clapped out stockers.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Those look rough! Ill be posting pics of the eibach 1" lowering springs in a week or two...


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

those springs have been cut.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

ordered a set of the "heavy" springs from Ames. Hopefully those will get me in the ballpark.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

convertible rear coils are taller and will give a hardtop or coupe a nice stance...


----------

